# How to Survive a Heat Wave



## Gardening_Blogs (Jul 19, 2012)

Good, comprehensive breakdown with some handy tips. Believe it or not this is relevant even to a gardener such as I in the UK...although there's no threat of a heatwave this summer, it would be nice if we had one day without rain!


----------

